# Chargers : modded, faceplated, painted...?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I found this one. I thought *I* was snazzy by just painting my T30 case black, and putting on one of TRES' faceplates.

Any of you have chargers with custom faceplates, painting, stands, new cases etc?


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I have some pics of a few like that with my plates on them...

I will see if I can find them and post....

Kelly Bean @ Parma has a cool one.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

not much of a mod.. just black cases and went sticker happy on the novak.. heh. the t30 has a tres faceplate and a self painted black case.

​


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Any "special" paint requirements for painting the T30/35 cases... What brands are you guys using to get a good bond with the case plastic...?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

tfrahm said:


> Any "special" paint requirements for painting the T30/35 cases... What brands are you guys using to get a good bond with the case plastic...?


im using duplicoat high heat paint "ceramic" http://www.duplicolor.com/products/engine.html . its the stuff you get at the auto shops for coating auto parts. i clean, do a reaaaaaaaaaaaaly light sand with waterwith a super high grit paper.. and paint with like 5 med coats. it comes in black.. red.. blue.. silver..etc its got a med gloss to it.

i used to paint alot of car parts with this, from plastic air filter covers, to aluminum head covers, and downpipes.. does well.

then i stick it in the oven (without anything on... just the pilot light is good enough to warm it up) for a couple hours and then let it sit overnight. once its done, you cant even make a sent with your fingernail.

ps.. this paint is supposedly oil and spray protected.. i dunno havent shot it with anything yet.. LOL

if it was an aluminum part, the paint directions says to bake it on low heat.. *shrug* i dont want to warp the plastic.

so far so good... now i havent taken a screwdriver to it.. but it seems to stick well. ive put stickers and pulled off with no problem of paint coming off.. 

hope that helps?


----------

